# Greenfield Length



## Big Pickles (Oct 25, 2014)

I think you are mis-reading 348.20.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Big Pickles said:


> I think you are mis-reading 348.20.


 his location is NY, there may be local codes that supersede NEC


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

There is no limitation on the length or flexible metal conduit whether concealed or exposed.
You may be confusing the flex limitation with the transformer secondary requirements in 240.21(C)


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

Not 3/8 size, no flex needed for the transformer, so do not exceed 360 degrees of bends and secure it at the proper intervals.


----------



## lannjenks (Feb 4, 2014)

If it's the secondary panel you would most likely be limited to the 10' and 25' rules. 240.21(C)


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

lannjenks said:


> If it's the secondary panel you would most likely be limited to the 10' and 25' rules. 240.21(C)


This is correct. You would only be limited by transformer secondary conductor length. Remember that this is conductor length, not raceway length.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

lannjenks said:


> If it's the secondary panel you would most likely be limited to the 10' and 25' rules. 240.21(C)


these conductors do not need to be in greenfield. provided there is not a local amendment/code


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Mishka said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the MAX length of the flexible that goes in between panel and transformer .
> I know that i cant run exposed flexible for more than 6'. But when i wanted to run it my supervisor told me that it should be no more than 3' in betwee panel and transformer.
> ...


FMC is a wiring method. You can wire an entire job with it as long as you followed the same rules as you would if you were using EMT.


----------

